# Overcame my fear of skyping



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

So I posted before about my fear of skyping with people I've never met. I've been good friends with a couple people from online for a long time and I finally got the courage to skype with him and it wasn't bad AT ALL. He seemed just as nervous as I was. Now it's easy as pie from here!


----------



## StuckInMyHead (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats :b
I envy your courage!

I get really anxious when talking over the phone/skype. Even when skyping with good friends of mine.


----------



## Zeeprogramisto (Apr 30, 2013)

swampchild said:


> He seemed just as nervous as I was. Now it's easy as pie from here!


That is the crucial observation. :clap



StuckInMyHead said:


> Congrats :b
> I envy your courage!
> 
> I get really anxious when talking over the phone/skype. Even when skyping with good friends of mine.


Yeah, me too. Not that many people call me and I don't use skype, but I am sometimes too scared to answer even to those that do.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well done! That's one thing I'm super scared of too, lol.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

was it with infamous?

also congratz, im way too scared to skype with people, hopefully i can overcome it in the future though


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to be afraid of Skyping too, like even more afraid than I am to talk to people in real life for some reason. Then for a online magazine I volunteer for, I had to interview some people through it and I got over it.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so scared of it!


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Voice calls scare me. its nice that you have overcome it. Congrats.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Limmy said:


> was it with infamous?
> 
> also congratz, im way too scared to skype with people, hopefully i can overcome it in the future though


NO, it was not. :b Honestly, the only way to get over it is to force yourself! I just took a deep breath, and answered... it's really not as bad as you think!



blueidealist26 said:


> I used to be afraid of Skyping too, like even more afraid than I am to talk to people in real life for some reason. Then for a online magazine I volunteer for, I had to interview some people through it and I got over it.


Me too! I'm more scared to Skype than talk on the phone. I hate the awkwardness if you can't hear someone or it cuts out, but that is amazing. What magazine?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

swampchild said:


> NO, it was not. :b Honestly, the only way to get over it is to force yourself! I just took a deep breath, and answered... it's really not as bad as you think!


Haha  thats great to hear  and its really encouraging  thanks for posting this!


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

swampchild said:


> NO, it was not. :b Honestly, the only way to get over it is to force yourself! I just took a deep breath, and answered... it's really not as bad as you think!
> 
> Me too! I'm more scared to Skype than talk on the phone. I hate the awkwardness if you can't hear someone or it cuts out, but that is amazing. What magazine?


The magazine is The Mindful Word (themindfulword.org).


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Limmy said:


> Haha  thats great to hear  and its really encouraging  thanks for posting this!


Although it took me like a year to get the balls :roll


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

swampchild said:


> Although it took me like a year to get the balls :roll


 haha, better late than never


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't Skype, but more powah to ya!


----------

